# Starting out



## Phil C (Nov 26, 2018)

I am a raw novice. This is the first time I have ever started to take a clock apart. My son, hearing that I was reading a book on watch/clock repairs, sent me a couple of old incomplete movements, and bits, for Christmas - a pretty unusual present. I was delighted. So this evening, whilst the rest of the family gathered round the telly, I took myself off to the kitchen and tried to get some very basic idea of what I was looking at. The movement I looked at is made by the British United Clock Company, and is about two inches across. My first stupid question is: there is what appears to me to be a pin pallet ( I have a photo but cant see how to attach it to this post.) The pins are about 15 thou diameter. One pin is much shorter than the other. I guess they should be the same length? If so, could the broken one be replaced by a beginner like me? Thanks in advance. Phil.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

I use dropbox link to send photos. Pins are simple to replace, cheap to buy. Try to replace with same material. I know its just an incomplete movement, but practise makes perfection. A photo would be of great benefit, to see exactly what you are dealing with. Main thing if dismantling it take photos at each stage and/or layout in an order so you can remember the sequence. Try again to send a photo


----------



## Phil C (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks stdape. I'm afraid I don't have Dropbox. I wonder if there's another way of attaching a photo, but I can't see how to do it. The pins look to be steel, as I say about 15 thou diameter. One pin protrudes about 1/8", whilst the other only sticks out about 1/32". Do you think the short one should be the same length as the longer one? If so, I wonder how they are removed/replaced. I guess it's hard for you to say without seeing a photo. Phil.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Where on the pins, do the escape wheel teeth rest?


----------



## Phil C (Nov 26, 2018)

Mmm. In order to try to answer that, I have been fiddling around trying to put the pallet in position (without tweezers), and have managed to break off the longer of the two pins, about flush with the brass, and so I guess harder to remove than the one which is sticking out a bit. So I've learnt : 1. tweezers might be handy; 2. pallet pins break easily. Any advice please? (I've been looking into ways of posting a photo, but without any joy) Phil.

PS Not easy this, is it?


----------



## Phil C (Nov 26, 2018)

Can you see this photo? Phil.



The photo is as it was before I snapped the longer pin flush with the brass.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Photo shows fine now

Obviously the pins taper, i use thin nosed pliers and gently push the thinner end in, if you can not gently pull/twist the thicker end. Pins are very thin and fragile, but can in most cases be taken out ok. But the cost of new ones is minimal. I broke some before now as i expect most have. Not sure on that movement, but if the mainspring is still in and wound, unwind first can cause damage, i bought a spring unwinder looks like a screwdriver Bigger the clock and mainspring they are lethal if they shoot open, especially open springs, tried unwinding one with just the key, OW as it wrecked my finger due to the strength of it, with a few words not to be mentioned.

As the movement is incomplete, and not needing to clean, be great for dismantling, and rebuilding for practise. Just remember where bits go! Photos or nice layout on bench


----------



## Phil C (Nov 26, 2018)

As I say, what was the longer one is now broken off flush with the brass.

Any thoughts on how to remove that one, as it won't be possible to get hold of it with pliers?

Also, I'm not sure which way the pins taper. I guess they get thicker further away from the brass?


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

The pins are not tapered and must be tight in the brass plate. A fine length of Blue-steel wire, stoned to a point and held tightly in a pin chuck will enable you to punch out the broken part of the pin. Make the new pin out of Blue steel. It must be of the same diameter as the old Pallet Pin. Hope this helps. if not, then shout.


----------



## Phil C (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks for this Simon2. Where would I find blue steel of such a small diameter? I've had a look around and don't see any so small. I make it 15 thou.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

In theory. You would have to find a length as thin as you can and pop it in the Lathe and stone it down to the right diameter. In practise. I assume you don't have a Lathe. Or a fine stone. Not knowing the range of tools you have makes it difficult for me to advise. I could make the pins for you, but are you able to punch the old pins out and fit the new ones. At this stage of your learning curve? What may seem an easy fix. Does require a degree of skill and access to a wider range of tools. A minor repair, such as this. Has to be done accurately. The final function of the clock depends on the quality of this repair. So far you have learnt the importance of having the correct tools and now have a little more awareness of how delicate the parts are. Use this time, with your movement. To identify and understand each components function. What tools do you have?


----------



## Phil C (Nov 26, 2018)

Yes, thanks simon2, I think I am learning, as you say, and maybe should not be too concerned about being able to fix everything at this stage, but rather get used to handling components and understanding what they do. In terms of tools, I have no tools specific to this kind of work, just the normal hand tools one would use around the house, and a few engineering things I've used on an old motorbike (some of which might be handy, for example my micrometer.) I guess I will need to get a few suitable hand tools, eg tweezers, and have been looking on-line at places like Eternal Tools with a view to that. I do have some basic engineering workshop know-how, from long ago when for many years I worked in a machine shop/metalwork shop in the military. So I guess I should continue to tinker with what I've got, read a bit more about it, maybe get another movement or two, and a few tools. (A lathe, at least until such time as I move house, is a non-starter, sadly!) Thanks for your help so far. Phil.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

'Meadows and Passmore' are a good source for clock parts.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Sorry i read question wrong, saying about the pins tapering sorry about that. 

you can get pins from ebay, cousinsuk as well. Measured in metric


----------



## Phil C (Nov 26, 2018)

Good grief! In advance of buying a new mainspring, I thought I'd just have a bit of a practice at reassembling this little clock movement. Crikey! How on earth do you get the various parts (balance wheel, hairspring, escape wheel, pallet arm, never mind the mainspring for now) all in position and then fit the top plate?!? Is there some kind of secret method? It seems almost impossible! Phil.

I mean, you sit one component upright in its pivot hole, let go of it, and it topples sideways, often taking something else with it. So by the time you've got several things there, you need about five hands just to hold them steady in position! There must be a way. Help! Maybe I should start with something a bit bigger (this is about two inches across), and with a pendulum type mechanism rather than a hairspring type? Phil.


----------

